# Live Rock Question



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

I've just put the live rock in my tank to start cycling it yesterday, how long until I start seeing "hitchikers" or anything alive on the rock?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

You'll most likely see some small feather dusters and sponges at first. Then after a couple of days you'll see the "bigger" stuff show itself. Bristleworms, asterina starfish and stomatella snails are all common on liverock and are beneficial for your tank so don't freak out when you see them


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Immediately depending on what types of hitchhikers. Most of the time these days all you'll get are pods or possibly a small crab. 

Take some pics!!


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

if im not seeing anything in the tank or on the rock, would you assume its not "live" rock. I bought it private, it was in a tank with powerheads and light when i picked it up and i transported it in the same water that was in the tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There have been many discussion on these forums about "what is live rock."

To some people, live rock means sticking it in a bucket and putting a powerhead and heater in it.

To others, it means taking a piece of rock out of your tank that has been seeded and fully encrusted with algae.

Although what it use to mean was taking a piece of rock out of the ocean in Bali and shipping it across the world so when you got the rock, it literally had hitchhikers on it.

I know J_T was telling me stories about how they use to get shipments of LR at the LFS he worked at and they would even get fish as hitchikers.

To me...if it doesn't have any type of color or wasn't in a tank with other rocks it ain't Live Rock


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well this rock doesn't have any colour or algae on it but it was in a tank when I picked it up. But I don't see any life on any of the rock or in tank at all


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In my opinion, it would have been cheaper and easier to cycle the dry rock yourself in buckets then put it in your tank with a small piece of LR from someone elses tank to help seed it.

Any new rock that I get from other forum members, I always dry out so I know I'm not getting anything bad.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

If this is all dry rock will my tank still cycle? And will I still have to proper amount of biological filtration in my tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A chunk of rock from someone's existing tank would help alot.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks, I think I got a bad deal I thought I was buying 30 lbs of live rock and I guess it was just dry rock. Maybe I should buy it from big Al's and pay the premium so that way I know what I'm getting


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well "live rock" doesn't always have to have hitch hikers on it if the rock you got is white and has a bit of colour on it. it could be dry rock that has already been cycled *with other live rock or chemically, which means that its seeded and can tackle ammonia and nitrite in your tank to produce a less toxic nitrate.

Live rock doesn't always have hitchhikers, and most of the time buying stuff from big als or other LFS can carry more "con" hitchhikers then "pro" hitchhikers.

If possible pick live rock what and a testing kit to see what the condition is with the rock you have. Like me, Altcharacter was kind enough to send a few piece of rock he had and live sand for me to get started as well as lucky aquarium.

I see that you have a few post on starting a saltwater tank and i would encourage more reading. I started learning about saltwater tanks a good years or 2 ago before i can really felt comfortable to start my own (SPS corals still scares me )

Patience is keep to a SW tank 

feel free to send me a pm if you dont mind, im still a noob and going through these stages myself, but im more then willing to help

And if you did get live rock here is a hitcher guide that i also refer to alot
guide to hitchhikers
http://www.worldwidereefers.com/forums/showthread.php?4768-Hitchhiker-id-guide


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm always up for a visitor if you ever want a chunk of LR to seed with. Don't worry about how much you paid or if you got a bad deal. There are alot of people out there that are just trying to make a buck the hard way. The great thing about this forums is people that are willing to help and this includes dry goods and livestock.

Good luck on the tank and keep up with the pics...we like reefporn!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

BTW again, how big is this tank, im guessing a 30-40gallon tank? 

and the rock you got wont go to waste  maybe it is cycled and ready.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 48 gallon bow front


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's a picture of the rocks


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

They look like they could be cycled. Get testing kit  if its not then just cycle it with some live sand and a piece of raw shrimp or buy 1 piece of live rock


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

why not buy a bottle of Nitrifying Bacteria (Like Dr. Tim's) to seed your tank with the bacteria. It is proven to cycle your tank. Might be worth a try.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

I bought about 10lbs of live rock from big als and put it in my tank yesterday, I'ts amazing how much life you can see on these rocks. so cool


----------

